# Car Modifications to make Passengers Happy



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

There was a few things I noticed after driving for the first night, one of the main things was women that wanted to make sure they looked good before getting out of my car. I have a vanity mirror in the front but most women prefer to ride in the back, which doesn't have a vanity mirror. I am looking to add a vanity mirror that will fold down with lights for rear passengers, possibly something as simple as extra sun visors from a used car mounted for the rear passengers to use. Also I am looking to hard wire a power distribution port for the rear passengers with dedicated usb micro and iphone 3-6 cables (a usb junction box with 1 iphone 3-4 (2) iphone 5/6 and (2) android usb micro. This won't cost me over $60 and is super easy to do. Also add lighting under the door so they can have the ground illuminated to see their step, possibly led strips down the side when they are walking to the car to see the ground well.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Probably easier to just carry around a make-up artist in your trunk and get her out if any pax request the service. You could also give her a flashlight and tell her to use the internal trunk release to poke an arm out and illuminate pax' entry and exit from the vehicle at night. No installation costs of any equipment that way.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha!

I also was thinking about adding aftermarket heating to the back seat for passengers that are cold or need some heat therapy for their back.

I have some in my 1991 Jeep Cherokee and being able to turn on the back alone is so nice, but when its cold back and bottom enjoy the warmth!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

alex16 said:


> Haha!
> 
> I also was thinking about adding aftermarket heating to the back seat for passengers that are cold or need some heat therapy for their back.
> 
> I have some in my 1991 Jeep Cherokee and being able to turn on the back alone is so nice, but when its cold back and bottom enjoy the warmth!


The only question you need to ask about anything to do with investing money related to Uber is, "will it increase my profit?". 
Yes = do it. 
No = do not do it.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

As far as chargers, be careful. I had a 4 usb one and some chick plugged her wet phone into it and blew my fuses = night ended at 1030 on a Saturday


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> As far as chargers, be careful. I had a 4 usb one and some chick plugged her wet phone into it and blew my fuses = night ended at 1030 on a Saturday


Oh no I plan on using a 100A fused dedicated circuit of power from my battery to the main distribution block, from there I will run a circuit to power the usb power junction with a click style circuit breaker 20A should be enough to power everything, I will check the requirements

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DiGiYes-DC-...969?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c4a75e09

I like this junction box but it only has 4 cables. I guess I'll have to make due with 4. I can mount it in the center console and feed the wires through a hole and zip tie them together to prevent theft. I would also have to put a disclaimer decal to let people know I'm not responsible if any damage occurs to their device.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Mine was more than enough to power a iPhone 5, but it was wet which caused the short. And uber won't cover my $2-300 lose


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ouch! Yeah you have to have a lot of protection on circuits, running things off a main cigarette lighter is dangerous IMO, its sometimes not a isolated circuit and can cause other problems when a fuse fails. My Mirage like a lot of new cars uses "Low profile mini fuses" which you can find at walmart but not at a gas station. I carry a basic 5 fuse assortment with me at all times, I used to have HID fog light bulbs that blew the fog light fuse when the ballast got wet (changed to Nokya yellow standard 55w bulbs) and learned about the newer fuses. I have grocery bags currently but I ordered these because I love the 10-3am busy streaks but don't want my interior damaged from vomit. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BDVIVLU/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

I didn't think it would be an issue. A few weeks prior I had 2 phones and an iPad running off it, no issues. Just one of those things.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Say What?! 

You want to alter your vehicle for a job that has no security??

Tell you what, while you butchering your own vehicle, install a Bidet in the back seat. **** it, import a 15 year old masseuse from Thailand, who wears a bathing suit made out of condoms.

Guaranteed *5.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha this is all easy stuff I can do to my car, the arm rest I will drill a hole in is a $35 aftermarket Yaris arm rest from china. I was going to add the power distribution block regardless of uber to add extra usb power to charge friends phones while we are on road trips and to power my car audio amplifiers. The rear seat heaters will only set me back $60 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q6H78GU/?tag=ubne0c-20

First purchase though with my extra uber money will be a dash camera. I've been looking at a Black Box G1W-CB or a Black Box G1W

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FONBG1A/?tag=ubne0c-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P8F3LD0/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

This is also on my wish list...

http://www.ultra-gauge.com/ultragauge/


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> As far as chargers, be careful. I had a 4 usb one and some chick plugged her wet phone into it and blew my fuses = night ended at 1030 on a Saturday


Soooo..... Some chick blew Mr T's fuse. I'd like to see that! Hehehe


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Soooo..... Some chick blew Mr T's fuse. I'd like to see that! Hehehe


Another UberX satisfied customer.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

alex16 slow down! You're new, you're excited, wait a month or so then rethink all this. Just suggesting you wait before you pull the trigger on all the mods.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

I bought a 4-in-1 cable on Amazon for about $10. It works great and there aren't 4 separate cables to manage!!


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

I Might add one of these, I already have 2 Iphone 3/4 cables, 7 android cables, just need 1 of these and a iphone5/6 cable! Thanks!


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Charging cables are the only perk that I think is an excellent bang for the buck. Passengers always appreciate the availability (even when they don't need them), and they cost very little. A good lightning cable (I prefer the Amazon-branded ones, which come in longer lengths, and are not psuedo-compatible, like some cheap Chinese cables you get from convenience stores, etc) and a micro-USB will cover 95% of the devices that come into your car.

I think a mirror in the back is just an invitation to have makeup powder dropped all over your back seat.

This isn't a limo service, so don't try to emulate one. Passengers, for the most part, want to get from A to B safely and quickly. Doting on them too much can make things awkward, particularly on short rides.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MERCEDES-W1...SEL-/361315349879?hash=item542012b577&vxp=mtr


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

I carry a battery like this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9BEC8E/?tag=ubne0c-20 
I already own the cables for all phone types. If someone asks I let them use it with the understanding that a tip will be in order. I'm not letting you plug your shit into my car nor am I responsible for your millennial issue of low life battery


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I gave a gal 1* who flipped down the passenger visor mirror and started putting on her mascara. she is not alone in her bathroom, she is in a car with me, in public. Basic appalling bad manners to me. I'm thinking of putting a sign on the mirror that says no grooming, only to be seen by people who plan to do the grooming in my car. Put on their makeup, forget it. Not only does it risk my upholstery it smells up the joint. the early morning gals have just tossed on their perfume, and guys, these minimum ride downtown to work pax stink up my car something awful.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Found all these at Wally World. $20 and some glue. Bam car lights up


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

I just put a new battery into my Iphone tonight. It has been a long time since it held a charge for very long. Now it is like having a new phone. I think many folks expect the cell battery to last longer than it really does, thus the phone cables are probably a good inexpensive investment to help out.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Don't mind if any lady needs to apply make up or check herself in a mirror, I guess I'm a easy going driver, as long as they don't intentionally damage my car I am happy. If they have an accident I can always charge them a clean up fee as per uber if they do not tip well. 

My iphone 6 is 9 months old and already needs a new battery, I bought a battery case from ebay for $30 to supplement it for now.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I've noticed a lot of millennials have trouble relating with humans. So I carry one of these around in the back seat - she makes it very easy to strike up a conversation.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Here's a rundown of mine: https://uberpeople.net/threads/charge-all-the-things-and-then-some.22370/

everything there is something I would want as a pax, as a driver, it all helps me keep things clean and conversation lively, I hope.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I've noticed a lot of millennials have trouble relating with humans. So I carry one of these around in the back seat - she makes it very easy to strike up a conversation.
> View attachment 9200


Do you have a spare?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LyftMurph said:


> Here's a rundown of mine: https://uberpeople.net/threads/charge-all-the-things-and-then-some.22370/
> 
> everything there is something I would want as a pax, as a driver, it all helps me keep things clean and conversation lively, I hope.


So how's The first month gone? Apart from there being enthusiastic take up of your generous options, has there been any concrete MONETARY return on investment? Any private requests? Tips? How quick are the waters and mints going?


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Found all these at Wally World. $20 and some glue. Bam car lights up


I have those in my car, the pax love it at night.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

CROWBOY said:


> I have those in my car, the pax love it at night.


eBay has better for way less. Mine were $2.99 w/ free shipping from china, 2x12" Blue strips, added a $0.50 switch and some speaker cable, wired into the back of my 12v outlet. 30 min install to hide wiring and custom install. (shrink tubing, hid all wires, easy access hidden switch)


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> So how's The first month gone? Apart from there being enthusiastic take up of your generous options, has there been any concrete MONETARY return on investment? Any private requests? Tips? How quick are the waters and mints going?


request for some movies loaded on the tablet, I drive high schoolers for various church activities right now, I start with Lyft in a month or so.

Been here researching and prepping. All items are things I would want as a pax for 30+ min drives, or wanted as a driver anyways.

Company I'm at now is moving too far north for me to want to commute. going back to the various 1099 gigs I was doing 4 years ago. Network marketing company, a few IT/Tech support firms, and my own clients between TNC driving will keep me busy, food on the table, bills paid.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

alex16 said:


> There was a few things I noticed after driving for the first night, one of the main things was women that wanted to make sure they looked good before getting out of my car. I have a vanity mirror in the front but most women prefer to ride in the back, which doesn't have a vanity mirror. I am looking to add a vanity mirror that will fold down with lights for rear passengers, possibly something as simple as extra sun visors from a used car mounted for the rear passengers to use. Also I am looking to hard wire a power distribution port for the rear passengers with dedicated usb micro and iphone 3-6 cables (a usb junction box with 1 iphone 3-4 (2) iphone 5/6 and (2) android usb micro. This won't cost me over $60 and is super easy to do. Also add lighting under the door so they can have the ground illuminated to see their step, possibly led strips down the side when they are walking to the car to see the ground well.


Don't bother. If they ask for the charger or aux cable, tell them last passenger broke it


LyftMurph said:


> eBay has better for way less. Mine were $2.99 w/ free shipping from china, 2x12" Blue strips, added a $0.50 switch and some speaker cable, wired into the back of my 12v outlet. 30 min install to hide wiring and custom install. (shrink tubing, hid all wires, easy access hidden switch)


 the ones from China are cheaply made. These are really bright and for another $10, you can get a piece to wire in 4 lights, and it has a plug for the 12v. I tucked all the wires behind the center console and the plug comes out under the dash. Spent about $60 I believe. I wanted them in my car anyways and when I go to sell my car, I can remove them easily and install them in the next car.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

elelegido said:


> The only question you need to ask about anything to do with investing money related to Uber is, "will it increase my profit?".
> Yes = do it.
> No = do not do it.


^^^
Enema bag suspended from the coat hook?

I just KNOW this comment is gonna get me kicked. 
I already got my wrist slapped for making an innocuous comment. 
They have it out for me.


----------



## KenChes (Jun 21, 2015)

My PAX get a very clean car. So clean, that last night I had a couple ask if they should remove their shoes!
If PAX ask, I'll let them use a charge cord.
4.9* for me.


----------



## UberDan83 (Apr 28, 2015)

I run a 4 port (2.4a x 4) usb charger from out of my center console (arm rest) via the cigarette lighter socket- I run 2 micro usb's to the front for my tablet and cell, then I run a Apple lightning cable and another micro usb into the back seat which I have tucked into the back seat pocket. I also have an AUX outlet in the center console (arm rest) where I run a AUX splitter and have a cable to my device in front and another for the PAX in the back. I run into a lot of people that like to play their own music time to time or an aspiring artist that I even wish to listen to their music and take it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Stop spoiling PAX, you seting up the rest of the good drivers for failure and low ratting. Uber told PAX that tip is not required. So you are not required to hand out free things.

When Uber implements mandatory tips in to an app, then you can start thinking about cables and mints.


----------



## Icantbelieveurcryin' (Jul 2, 2015)

alex16 said:


> There was a few things I noticed after driving for the first night, one of the main things was women that wanted to make sure they looked good before getting out of my car. I have a vanity mirror in the front but most women prefer to ride in the back, which doesn't have a vanity mirror. I am looking to add a vanity mirror that will fold down with lights for rear passengers, possibly something as simple as extra sun visors from a used car mounted for the rear passengers to use. Also I am looking to hard wire a power distribution port for the rear passengers with dedicated usb micro and iphone 3-6 cables (a usb junction box with 1 iphone 3-4 (2) iphone 5/6 and (2) android usb micro. This won't cost me over $60 and is super easy to do. Also add lighting under the door so they can have the ground illuminated to see their step, possibly led strips down the side when they are walking to the car to see the ground well.


That's really cheap to be so great! I'm thinking of installing a baby changing station on one side and a manicure/pedicure station on the other. I don't know how much room that will leave for PAX, but I don't really care. If those two are a hit, maybe I'll install a methadone clinic in my trunk for those times that I get stuck in Baltimore. That way I don't have to worry about loading or unloading baggage.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

next time I'm a passenger I'll take not if the driver offers something special to make me tip, I used to tip taxi drivers all the time now seeing how nobody else tips me as a driver I should be saving my money


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Icantbelieveurcryin' said:


> That's really cheap to be so great! I'm thinking of installing a baby changing station on one side and a manicure/pedicure station on the other. I don't know how much room that will leave for PAX, but I don't really care. If those two are a hit, maybe I'll install a methadone clinic in my trunk for those times that I get stuck in Baltimore. That way I don't have to worry about loading or unloading baggage.


You need to step up your game. I have 50lbs of top grade soil in the trunk, imported from rain forest of Asia, so i can grow first grade pot plants that are nourished by fertilizer made from Pope Francis poop.


----------



## Icantbelieveurcryin' (Jul 2, 2015)

alex16 said:


> next time I'm a passenger I'll take not if the driver offers something special to make me tip, I used to tip taxi drivers all the time now seeing how nobody else tips me as a driver I should be saving my money


I muss be missing something. What does that mean exactly??


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

The next time I ride in a cab I won't tip unless the driver has done more than transport me from one place to another


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

alex16 said:


> The next time I ride in a cab I won't tip unless the driver has done more than transport me from one place to another


what do you mean? like getting a hand job?


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha like water or candy/gum. If uber says tipping is not required why should I as a pax?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Here are some vanity mirrors the limo industry uses. have to have a pretty flat spot on your headliner to mount:
https://www.infiniteinnovations.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=1_83&product_id=138

They come in tan as well.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Commander, I like your thinking... That 4 in 1 charger is good because it saves ME aggravation. I might get one of those myself. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

I was excited because I thought this thread was about REAL car mods; headers, intakes, exhaust!!! But it's about adding mirrors and stuff for pax benefit. Pax who will no doubt break and/or take the mirror/mods in their drunk condition, lol. If you do these mods, or anything for pax benefit, I hope you don't expect tips because of it. I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm just trying to get your expectations to a more realistic level; pax will use the mirror/perks, pax will eventually break perks, perks will only increase chances of tips by 3.8%.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

First if all op you should wear women's underwear to work, no one will probably see it but it will put you in the right frame of mind to grovel, people will like it more if they think they are using you.

I put a picture or a small baby girl in mine, everyone loves babies - right below that is a tip cup that says St Jude's, which is a lie.

It makes people happy to support my heroin addiction even if they think the money is going to children's cancer research or something equally as pointless.


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

It's crazy how Uber wants drivers to cater to the riders and how some of the drivers go so above and beyond for pax with hopes of getting a 5* rate, lol! I drove a Town Car for many years and I would open doors and carry luggage and that's it! I also made 10x's more and almost never got less than a $20 tip and wasn't using my car or paying for ANY expenses except for my own meals. The only time I would spend my money on water, soda, party mix etc was when I drove the stretch limousine on long trips. 
For $5-20 fares it is insane to dish out any of your money, especially when the pax most likely won't even tip $1! I think all the gun ho Uber drivers need to go work for a real limo service where you are appreciated and paid for your over the top service. You guys are spoiling the pax so they expect more plus you're making me look bad, lol!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow.... really?


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

Jtuno said:


> It's crazy how Uber wants drivers to cater to the riders and how some of the drivers go so above and beyond for pax with hopes of getting a 5* rate, lol! I drove a Town Car for many years and I would open doors and carry luggage and that's it! I also made 10x's more and almost never got less than a $20 tip and wasn't using my car or paying for ANY expenses except for my own meals. The only time I would spend my money on water, soda, party mix etc was when I drove the stretch limousine on long trips.
> For $5-20 fares it is insane to dish out any of your money, especially when the pax most likely won't even tip $1! I think all the gun ho Uber drivers need to go work for a real limo service where you are appreciated and paid for your over the top service. You guys are spoiling the pax so they expect more plus you're making me look bad, lol!


Bingo - this guy gets it.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> This isn't a limo service, so don't try to emulate one. Passengers, for the most part, want to get from A to B safely and quickly. Doting on them too much can make things awkward, particularly on short rides.


I think that sums it up very nicely. How long are people's trips that they have passengers in the back seat making popcorn, putting on make up, grilling chicken, charging devices... A clean ride, a courteous driver, a safe trip, I think that's what most people expect and are happy to get. I do keep water and breath mints, and that's about it. What does a cab driver keep? A dirty back seat and a bad attitude.


----------

